# Lucy Worsley's Nights at the Opera



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

For those with BBC access this programme starts tonight. A two-parter presented by Dr Lucy Worsley (The BBC's most recent history populariser, though she's a genuine academic). This week focuses on the creation of modern opera through Mozart, Beethoven's _Fidelio_ on up to Verdi. Next week covers _inter alia_ Paris opera: Bizet, Puccini. Then Wagner's Ring Cycle and ends with Strauss.

Here's the blurb from the BBC2 guide.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't have access, but if it comes to BBC America I'll certainly watch. I did see her series on the Wives of Henry VIII, and it was excellent.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

And tonight on BBC Four Otello with Jonas Kaufann.


----------

